# Fino adesso vs. Fino ad adesso



## Paolo Yogurt

Buongiorno a tutti. Mi chiedevo quale fosse tra "fino adesso" e "fino ad adesso" la forma corretta. 

Una breve ricerca su Google delle occorrenze delle due forme assegna la vittoria a "fino ad adesso", tuttavia ho qui sotto un esempio del contrario, che riporto: «Ho dormito fino adesso» (Hunter S. Thompson, Cronache del rum, Baldini Castoldi Dalai, Milano 2007, trad. italiana Marco Rossari).

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Killaloth

Salve Paolo,

credo che la scelta del traduttore sia stata guidata dalla volontà di esprimersi in maniera pulita e scorrevole. Personalmente condivido, per una pura questione di metrica:

"fino a domani" è scorrevole, mentre "fino ad adesso" benchè corretto mi sembra un'allitterazione forzata e più difficoltosa nella pronuncia e nella lettura.

Infine, ritengo alcune espressioni pleonastiche, benchè comunemente usate. Ne cito alcune, per prime:

fino ad adesso - fino adesso
scendi giù - scendi
esci fuori - esci

Chiaramente non si può scendere sopra o uscire dentro, ma senza andare fuori tema direi che (per quanto riguarda il mio stile di scrittura) se un'espressione è compiuta ed ha lo stesso significato di un'altra più ridondante o difficoltosa dal punto di vista metrico, la prima è senza dubbio da preferire.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Ti ringrazio Killaloth. Quindi, tirando le fila della discussione: "fino ad adesso" è più corretto grammaticalmente ma stilisticamente e foneticamente sgradevole; "fino adesso" è più elegante e scorrevole.

Potrebbe anche essere che la forma "fino adesso" sia solo apparentemente impropria. Credo infatti che potrebbe essere considerata contrazione di "fino ad adesso", con aplologia del primo suono "ad".


----------



## facciadipietra

_Fino_ in unione con _adesso_ e altri avverbi di luogo e tempo (_qui_, _dove_, _là_, _quando_) forma locuzioni avverbiali in cui l’aggiunta della preposizione _a_ è sempre opzionale.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

facciadipietra said:


> _Fino_ in unione con _adesso_ e altri avverbi di luogo e tempo (_qui_, _dove_, _là_, _quando_) forma locuzioni avverbiali in cui l’aggiunta della preposizione _a_ è sempre opzionale.



Ah, perfetto. Grazie mille della precisazione.


----------



## facciadipietra

Prego, non c'è di che!


----------



## MOMO2

Paolo Yogurt said:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Mi chiedevo quale fosse tra "fino adesso" e "fino ad adesso" la forma corretta.
> 
> Una breve ricerca su Google delle occorrenze delle due forme assegna la vittoria a "fino ad adesso", tuttavia ho qui sotto un esempio del contrario, che riporto: «Ho dormito fino adesso» (Hunter S. Thompson, Cronache del rum, Baldini Castoldi Dalai, Milano 2007, trad. italiana Marco Rossari).
> 
> Grazie in anticipo.


 
Adesso va pensato come *Ad + esso* perché viene dal latino *Ad + ipsum *(sottinteso) _*momentum*_.

Quindi dire fino ad adesso sarebbe una ridondanza inutile (come tutte le ridondanze).

Puoi dire _fino ad ora_ o _fino adesso_ e significano esattamente la stessa cosa

Dire _fino ad adesso _è sbagliato


----------



## facciadipietra

MOMO2 said:


> Adesso va pensato come *Ad + esso* perché viene dal latino *Ad + ipsum *(sottinteso) _*momentum*_.
> Quindi dire fino ad adesso sarebbe una ridondanza inutile (come tutte le ridondanze).
> Puoi dire _fino ad ora_ o _fino adesso_ e significano esattamente la stessa cosa
> 
> Dire _fino ad adesso _è sbagliato


          L’etimo latino di _adesso_ non è sufficiente per giudicare ridondante e scorretta la locuzione “fino ad adesso”. Il significato di _adesso_ in italiano è ormai del tutto autonomo dalle espressioni latine dalle quali ha preso origine, ed è fin dai primordi della nostra lingua un perfetto sinonimo di “ora”, “(in) questo momento”.
 Per la coscienza dei parlanti nell’_ad-_ di _adesso_ non è più insito il significato di “fino a (un certo tempo)”, e quindi sia per la grammatica sia per la coscienza dei parlanti le espressioni “fino ad adesso” o “fino a adesso” sarebbero perfettamente giustificabili. È meglio evitarle solo perché sono inutilmente cacofoniche, e inutilmente difficili da pronunciare.


----------



## MOMO2

facciadipietra said:


> L’etimo latino di _adesso_ non è sufficiente per giudicare ridondante e scorretta la locuzione “fino ad adesso”. Il significato di _adesso_ in italiano è ormai del tutto autonomo dalle espressioni latine dalle quali ha preso origine, ed è fin dai primordi della nostra lingua un perfetto sinonimo di “ora”, “(in) questo momento”.
> Per la coscienza dei parlanti nell’_ad-_ di _adesso_ non è più insito il significato di “fino a (un certo tempo)”, e quindi sia per la grammatica sia per la coscienza dei parlanti le espressioni “fino ad adesso” o “fino a adesso” sarebbero perfettamente giustificabili. È meglio evitarle solo perché sono inutilmente cacofoniche, e inutilmente difficili da pronunciare.


Secondo me è meglio evitarle perché non sono corrette.


----------



## facciadipietra

MOMO2 said:


> Secondo me è meglio evitarle perché non sono corrette.


Sì, ma perché?


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me "fino ad adesso" non è sbagliato, è soltanto cacofonico. Non lo userei, ma non è errato.


----------



## ursu-lab

Secondo me, invece, "fino (ad) adesso" è semplicemente *inutile*, visto che esiste "finora"...


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> ... "fino (ad) adesso" è semplicemente *inutile*, visto che esiste "finora"...


 
1. Una risposta (e consiglio) eccellente.
2. Domanda: _fin'adesso_ (con apostrofe), è accettabile o no?
(anche se non sono madrelingua, vi giuro che non è cacofonico ... )


----------



## effeundici

francisgranada said:


> 1. Una risposta (e consiglio) eccellente.
> 2. Domanda: _fin'adesso_ (con apostrofe), è accettabile o no?
> (anche se non sono madrelingua, vi giuro che non è cacofonico ... )


 
*Fin'adesso*? Direi proprio di no. 

Ciao.


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Domanda: _fin'adesso_ (con apostrof*o*), è accettabile o no?


No, non è grammaticalmente possibile. Lo sarebbe eventualmente la forma apocopata, quindi senza apostrofo. Vedi discussione su Elisione e troncamento/apocope.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> No, non è grammaticalmente possibile. Lo sarebbe eventualmente la forma apocopata, quindi senza apostrofo. Vedi discussione su Elisione e troncamento/apocope.


 
Infatti, la mia domanda non era sull'apostrofo (l'ho usato erroneamente) ma sulla propria forma _fin_ (apocopata) invece di _fino, _in questo caso.

Grazie per la spiegazione.


----------

